# Performance and price of DELL S2340L and S2440L S series monitor



## arun garg (Sep 27, 2012)

I want to buy a dell monitor . May be S2340L or S2440L. I am now using samsung S23A250H led monitor but i want to replace it with anyone of these. I found S2340L is and IPS panel monitor and S2440 L is a VA panel monitor. Please tell me is it available in india and what are the specifications of these two and what are the prices. I still don't know which one is IPS panel or VA panel from these two. please tell me which will be better for gaming.


----------

